# [OT] Zehnter LinuxTag in Karlsruhe (23. bis 26. Juni 2004)

## Inte

Der LinuxTag e. V. lädt vom 23. bis 26. Juni 2004 wieder, unter dem Motto "Where .com meets .org", zu Europas größter Messe- und Konferenzveranstaltung zum Thema freie Software und Linux ein.

Schaut doch einfach mal auf die Seite der LinuxTag Community.

Ist Gentoo auch wieder mit einem Stand vertreten? Letztes Jahr waren wir ja auch in der offiziellen Austellerliste.

Vielleicht können wir hier aus dem Forum was organisieren. Im Projekte-Pavillon wird sich bestimmt ein Platz für uns finden lassen.

Ich freu mich schon darauf.

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Hier ist der Thread vom letzten Jahr. --> Linuxtag am 10-13.07.03 in karlsruhe

MOD EDIT: Korrigierte BBCodes fuer die URL zum Linuxtag e.V. --plate

INTE EDIT:In Karlsruhe während des LinuxTags nächtigen...

----------

## pi-cubic

yo herrlich!

da werd ich auf jeden fall joinen, der termin ist schon im kalender eingetragen!

----------

## beejay

Ja selbstverständlich werden wir auch wieder dabei sein - was denkt Ihr von uns - Ihr Nasen !   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## nerdbert

freu mich schon drauf - hab da was nachzuholen, weil ich letztes Jahr hinwollte und dann war ich gezwungen, am Vortag bis 5 Uhr morgens auf einer Party zu verweilen  :Sad:  ... jedenfalls bin ich irgendwann zwischen Frühstück und Zug leider eingepennt. Aber dieses Jahr wird alles anders   :Wink: 

beejay: Warst du eigentlich schon developer, bevor du im Forum aktiv wurdest, oder ist dies eine neuere Entwicklung?

----------

## Marlo

Na,

es wird sich wohl nicht vermeiden lassen, dass gentoo in der öffentlichkeit präsent ist und als   Distro  

 ,vor suse, entsprechend auftritt. 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inte

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Na,
> 
> es wird sich wohl nicht vermeiden lassen, dass gentoo in der öffentlichkeit präsent ist und als Distro, vor suse, entsprechend auftritt. 
> 
> 

 

Es geht ja nicht darum, daß wir uns als Distro von Anderen, mit teilweise höherem finanziellem Potenzial gesponsorten Distributionen abgrenzen, sondern das wir als geschlossene Community auftreten. Oder?  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Statement unter Vorbehalt  :Wink:  Es ist schon spät und das Bier ist auch nicht ohne.

----------

## Genone

Hmm, 2 Wochen vor VL-Ende, 600 km Anreise, mal sehen ...

----------

## Mimamau

Ich bin dieses Jahr bestimmt auch da...  :Smile: 

----------

## supernova

Ob ich die fünf Minuten Fußweg auf mich nehme, muss ich mir aber noch schweeeeer überlegen...   :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## trapperjohn

Können die den Linux-Tag nicht mal woanders veranstalten? Karlsruhe is doch doof ... und weit weg.

----------

## ian!

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Ja selbstverständlich werden wir auch wieder dabei sein[...]

 

Genau so sieht es aus. Mich wird man auch dort antreffen.

Bis denn dann,

ian!

----------

## jonasge

hi!

Ich versuche auch zu kommen  :Wink: 

Nicht wie letztes Jahr, als die Deutschlandtour durch meinen Wohnort gefahren ist, und das zum zweiten Mal hintereinander!  :Wink: 

Gruss

Jonas

----------

## dertobi123

Ich bin auch dabei  :Smile: 

----------

## stkn

count me in   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fibbs

Auch ich werde wohl auftauchen... obwohl es für mich nicht gerade der nächste Weg ist, fühle ich mich inzwischen fast schon verpflichtet dazu, dem beizuwohnen...

----------

## Inte

 *_Salsero_ wrote:*   

> Auch ich werde wohl auftauchen... obwohl es für mich nicht gerade der nächste Weg ist, fühle ich mich inzwischen fast schon verpflichtet dazu, dem beizuwohnen...

 Je nachdem, ob ich mein Praktikum in München oder in Mannheim absolviere, kann ich Dich sogar mitnehmen. Meld Dich einfach mal, falls Interesse beteht.

Gruß, Inte.

EDIT: Scheiß Orthographie  :Wink: 

----------

## Fibbs

Herzlichen Dank für das Angebot Inte,

aber ich habe einen Geschäftswagen, also ist das nicht so wild, ich fahre außerdem für mein Leben gern Auto.

Ich drehe das Angebot aber gern um, wenn Du vielleicht keinen Bock hast, zu fahren... 

Aber bei bedarf dann näheres per pm.

Gute Nacht, ist schon wieder viel zu spät geworden...

----------

## Fibbs

@Inte:

Übrigens, falls Dein Praktikum tatsächlich in München stattfindet, würde ich Dich gern auf unserem Münchner Gentoo-Stammtisch begrüßen, der jeden ersten Donnerstag des Monats stattfindet. Wir freuen uns immer über neue Mitglieder und Gäste.

----------

## Pylon

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Hmm, 2 Wochen vor VL-Ende, 600 km Anreise, mal sehen ...

 

Fahr bis zur Haelfte (Ruhrpott), ab da koennen wir (die "Oberhausen Truppe" [tm]) Dich mitnehmen oder eine Kolonne machen  :Wink: 

Selbstredend bin ich auch wieder mit dabei!

----------

## nerdbert

Fährt jemand zufällig mit dem Auto von Freiburg nach Karlsruhe und kann mich mitnehmen? Falls nicht könnte ich auch anbieten, bis zu 4 Leute zum halben Preis mit der Bahn mitzunehmen. Man spart wahrscheinlich nur 10, aber immerhin...

----------

## zeroK

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es geht ja nicht darum, daß wir uns als Distro von Anderen, mit teilweise höherem finanziellem Potenzial gesponsorten Distributionen abgrenzen, sondern das wir als geschlossene Community auftreten. Oder?.

 

So im Sinne von "voll dicht" ?  :Wink: 

Ich hoffe auch irgendwie, dass ichs irgendwie schaffe, allerdings ist da grad Prüfungszeit  :Confused: 

----------

## nerdbert

 *zeroK wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   
> 
> Es geht ja nicht darum, daß wir uns als Distro von Anderen, mit teilweise höherem finanziellem Potenzial gesponsorten Distributionen abgrenzen, sondern das wir als geschlossene Community auftreten. Oder?. 
> 
> So im Sinne von "voll dicht" ? 
> ...

 

Bedeutet das (für dich), daß Inte "voll dicht" ist? Übrigens ist es nach meiner Meinung relativ egal, ob Gentoo bei solchen Messen präsent ist, weil Qualität gerade heute auch ohne öffentliche Auftritte überzeugen kann. Trotzdem freue ich mich auf den LinuxTag, weil man dort Menschen sieht, welche sonst nur über das Internet mit mir kommunizieren.

----------

## Inte

 *nerdbert wrote:*   

> Bedeutet das (für dich), daß Inte "voll dicht" ist?

 Dicht war.  :Embarassed: 

Endlich mal die ganzen Spitznamen live erleben. Wird bestimmt interessant  :Smile: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## nerdbert

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *nerdbert wrote:*   Bedeutet das (für dich), daß Inte "voll dicht" ist? Dicht war. 
> 
> Endlich mal die ganzen Spitznamen live erleben. Wird bestimmt interessant 
> 
> Gruß, Inte.

 

Ok, in dem Sinn ist Nerdbert auch ein wenig (Prosecco) dicht. In diesem Sinn verstehe ich auch den Post. Bis die Tage   :Wink: 

----------

## Pylon

 *nerdbert wrote:*   

> Übrigens ist es nach meiner Meinung relativ egal, ob Gentoo bei solchen Messen präsent ist, weil Qualität gerade heute auch ohne öffentliche Auftritte überzeugen kann.

 

Nur, im Internet allein kriegt man die Anfragen und Wuensche von Usern nicht so gut mit.  Es laesst sich auch viel besser Diskutieren, naemlich von Mensch zu Mensch direkt und ohne umschweife.

Siehe auch dazu das tantive's LinuxTag 2003 Tagebuch, wo er mitnotiert hat, welche Fragen und Diskussionen wir hatten.  Sowas kann man nicht so gut im Netz fuehren.

----------

## nerdbert

 *Pylon wrote:*   

>  *nerdbert wrote:*   Übrigens ist es nach meiner Meinung relativ egal, ob Gentoo bei solchen Messen präsent ist, weil Qualität gerade heute auch ohne öffentliche Auftritte überzeugen kann. 
> 
> Nur, im Internet allein kriegt man die Anfragen und Wuensche von Usern nicht so gut mit.  Es laesst sich auch viel besser Diskutieren, naemlich von Mensch zu Mensch direkt und ohne umschweife.
> 
> Siehe auch dazu das tantive's LinuxTag 2003 Tagebuch, wo er mitnotiert hat, welche Fragen und Diskussionen wir hatten.  Sowas kann man nicht so gut im Netz fuehren.

 

Wunderbar - denke mal, daß du auch dabei sein wirst bei diesem Event. Dann können wir ja darüber reden   :Wink:  Ich halte es aber auch für wichtig, daß Gentoo auf dieser Messe auftritt. Jedoch halte ich es für genauso wichtig, daß man auf die Leute hört, welche am anderen Ende des Globus hocken und keine Chance haben, am LinuxTag teilzunehmen.

Schließlich geht es um den Konsens, welchen die globale Gentoo Gemeinschaft bildet.

----------

## Pylon

 *nerdbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wunderbar - denke mal, daß du auch dabei sein wirst bei diesem Event.

 

Joar, schrieb schon weiter oben, dass ich dabei sein werde.

Und natuerlich sehe ich es auch so, dass man auch die anhoeren muss, die nicht dabei sein koennen.  Doch fuer die, die es zum LinuxTag schaffen, sollen wir ein offenes Ohr haben.

Letztendlich darf man nicht vergessen, dass Messen auch eine Chance fuer Gentoo sind, seine Vorteile direkt am Rechner zu zeigen.  Vor allem in den letzten Monaten sind einige innovative Entwicklungen in Gentoo eingeflossen, die wir als User vielleicht nicht so wahr genommen haben, doch eine grosse Bereicherung fuer das Betriebssystem sind.

----------

## mondauge

Hi,

meiner einer wird auch wieder da sein.. Karlsruhe ist zum Glück nur ne halbe Stunde mit dem Zug entfernt  :Smile: 

Ich werd mich auch bestimmt bei einem etwaigen Gentoo Stand blicken lassen. Versprochen  :Smile: 

ich bin schon auf die Vorträge gespannt...

bis dann

mondauge

PS: Sollte der Gentoo Stand noch Leute brauchen, könnt ihr ja mal ne PM an mich schicken

----------

## DarkSorcerer

ich werd auch dabei sein...

----------

## juliux

Bin auch da und mache gerne Standbetreuung und auch Auf/Abbau. Kann auch so einiges an Computernzeug mitbringen.

Bis denne

juliux

----------

## joki

eijeijei...11h Zugfahrt...da muss ich mir n Abteil mit nem Strom-Anschluss heraussuchen, dann klappt das schon   :Very Happy: 

falls noch jemand aus dem hohen Norden kommt, kann man sich ja zusammentun?!

ps: Warum ist das eigentlich genau in der Prüfungszeit?

----------

## Marlo

thx Pylon

----------

## SnorreDev

Ich werd auch versuchen da zu sein. Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen ob es hinhaut. Haengt davon ab, ob ich in dem Moment ein Projekt habe, bei der Aquise bin, oder gerade knapp vor der Deadline  :Wink: 

----------

## juliux

fahre von hohen norden(hamburg) aus nach karlsruhe. versuche aber mi dem auot hin zufahren da ich etwas mehr mit nehmen werde:-)

juliux der dann keine prüfungnen mehr hat

----------

## pYrania

Ich bin natuerlich auch dabei.

----------

## Earthwings

 *trapperjohn wrote:*   

> Können die den Linux-Tag nicht mal woanders veranstalten? Karlsruhe is doch doof ... und weit weg.

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:  *cough*

Karlsruhe nix doof  :Smile: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Also Karlsruhe ist doch da wo man noch 5 KM weiter faehrt und man von der Erdscheibe runterfaellt oder?

----------

## supernova

Also, da ich (wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt) nur fünf Fußminuten vom Kongresszentrum entfernt wohne, würde auch ich mich natürlich bereit erklären, bei dem organisatorischen Zeugs mitzuhelfen (Aufbau, Abbau, Betreuuung).

Was die Standbetreuung betrifft, denke ich schon, dass mir das Spaß machen könnte, die Frage ist nur, was müsste ich für Voraussetzungen mitbringen?

Ich bin weder Developer noch sonstwas, sondern nur ein kleiner Gentoo-Fan, der seit ein paar Monaten mit an Bord ist und absolut begeistert ist, aber auch nicht mehr und nicht weniger weiß, als viele andere hier auch...

Das Angebot steht aber auf alle Fälle!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pylon

 *supernova wrote:*   

> Also, da ich (wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt) nur fünf Fußminuten vom Kongresszentrum entfernt wohne, würde auch ich mich natürlich bereit erklären, bei dem organisatorischen Zeugs mitzuhelfen (Aufbau, Abbau, Betreuuung).

 

Betreuung hoert sich gut an  :Very Happy:   Wir koenntet jemanden gebrauchen, der uns mit dem noetigsten versorgt, wo wir nicht zu kommen -- sprich Broetchen, Kasten Wasser, Kaeffchen  :Wink: 

Nun mal wieder Erst: Hilfe koennen wir sicherlich gebrauchen, auch wenn es Kleinigkeiten sind.  Wobei wir dieses Jahr versuchen sollten, die Anzahl der eigenen Personen am Stand ein wenig zu reduzieren, damit mehr Besucher mit auf die Flaeche koennen.  War leider ein wenig zu eng.

Aber hilfreiche Haende vor Ort sind immer gut!

PS: Kennst Du gute Uebernachtungsmoeglichkeiten in KA? (Nicht fuer mich, ich hab da schon was, aber sind ja noch ein paar andere hier, die irgendwie unterkommen moechten)

----------

## supernova

Letztes Jahr musste sich Gentoo ja auch einen Stand mit Xine teilen. Wird eine ähnliche Regelung dieses Jahr wieder abzusehen sein, oder wird "uns" diesmal ein eigener zugeteilt?

Ich meine, bei dem Boom, den Gentoo seit einiger Zeit erfährt, ist das ja wohl mehr als angemessen...   :Twisted Evil: 

Was die Schlafmöglichkeiten betrifft: Karlsruhe hat natürlich auch eine Jugendherberge und soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, wurden die letzten Jahre bei uns an der Uni ein paar Schlafplätze organisiert.

Dieser Link hilft dem einen oder anderen evtl. weiter:

http://www.karlsruhe.linux.de/Events/Linuxtag/nacht.php

Man sieht sich!   :Smile: 

----------

## Pylon

 *supernova wrote:*   

> Letztes Jahr musste sich Gentoo ja auch einen Stand mit Xine teilen. Wird eine ähnliche Regelung dieses Jahr wieder abzusehen sein, oder wird "uns" diesmal ein eigener zugeteilt?

 

Wir haben uns freiwillig mit den Xine-Leuten zusammen getan, damit wir mehr Standflaeche kriegen.  Ausserdem war die LiveCD mit einem Xine drauf, sodass man sie als fixen Mediaplayer nehmen konnte.

 *supernova wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich meine, bei dem Boom, den Gentoo seit einiger Zeit erfährt, ist das ja wohl mehr als angemessen...  
> 
> 

 

Ich meine, diesmal wuerden wir einen eigenen Stand kriegen (tantive kann da mehr zu sagen).  Aber ich meine auch, dass der OSS-Bereich im Projekte-Pavillon allgemein groesser sein wird, doch ob wir davon etwas ab haben, ist fraglich.

Gentoo mag zwar einen Boom erlebt haben, doch einen grossen Stand wie SuSE oder Redhat koennen wir uns nicht leisten (der Stand vom letzten Jahr wuerde 2175 Euro kosten).  Auch werden an solch einem grossen Stand ganz andere Erwartungen an den Tag gelegt, wie z.B. kommerzieller Support.  Den hat Gentoo nicht und wird es auch selbst nicht anbieten koennen.  Von daher ist ein Stand in der OSS-Ecke ausreichend.  Oder wir kriegen einen Sponsor  :Wink: 

----------

## supernova

OK, Einblicke in Details wie Kosten, Ecke speziell für OSS, etc. hatte ich natürlich nicht... Schon klar, dass da kalkuliert werden muss.

Bin gespannt, wie es sich entwickeln wird.

----------

## Tantive

So, um mich auch mal zu Wort zu melden  :Wink:  :

-Orga uebernimmt die Truppe vom letzten Jahr.

-Schlafen kann man im AKK (Orga und Verwaltung durch die Linuxtag-Leute, nur fuer Aussteller).

-Standflaeche hatten wir letztes Jahr 15qm mit xine zusammen. Der Zusammenschluss war freiwillig um Synergien nutzen zu koennen, da beide Projekte das erste mal auf dem LT waren. Und das hat imho sehr gut geklappt (wir hatten einen Beamer, 5.1 Sound und haben maechtig Leute mit xine Vorfuerhrungen angezogen).

- Ob wir dieses Jahr mehr Flaeche bekommen, kann ich noch nicht sagen, da die Organisatoren fuer alle freien Projekte zusammen nur 400qm haben.

- Leute aus Karlsruhe, die uns mit Getraenken etc. versorgen koennen waeren super. Ist immer dumm, wenn man sich wo nicht auskennt.

- Ansonsten ist jeder gerne eingeladen uns zu besuchen.

Wenn wir mit den Planungen weiter sind halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden.

Gruss

Micha

----------

## supernova

Bin aus Karlsruhe und hab ein Auto.

Wenn jemand mitkommt (alleine is doof und langweilig), könnte ich schon den einen oder anderen Wasserkasten ranschaffen.

----------

## SEth|

also ich fahre definitiv. 

ich fahr von münchen aus und kann noch max. 2 mann mitnehmen....

wer interesse hat kann sich mal über seth@php.net bei mir melden

----------

## trawi

Plan für dieses Jahr sieht folgendermaßen aus:

- Rechtzeitig Urlaub nehmen

- Das Gentoo Forum noch 3 Monatge lang mit blöden Fragen bezuglich meines Laptops quälen

- Videobeamer von der Decke schrauben

- Mit Laptop & Beamer für 3 Tage auf den Gentoo Stand in Karlsruhe übersiedeln

Hat jemand schon der GenAnaconda Installer ausprobiert: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=150646&highlight=

Meine Erfahrung mit Gentoo war, dass die Grundinstallation mit Doku zeitintensiv, aber relativ einfach ist. Gescheitert bin ich jedoch an der XFConfig. Nach 2 Tagen herumprobieren bin ich auf eine sehr einfache Lösung gekommen: Ich habe die XFConfig von meiner Fedora Installation genommen.

Wäre spannend den Installer am Linuxtag herzuzeigen (Ich weiß nicht, ob er schon so weit ist, dass man ihn an die Leute verteilen kann). Womit ich hoffentlich keine command line vs. graphical installer Diskussion losgetreten habe   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ian!

 *trawi wrote:*   

> - Videobeamer von der Decke schrauben
> 
> - Mit Laptop & Beamer für 3 Tage auf den Gentoo Stand in Karlsruhe übersiedeln

 

Verstehe ich richtig, dass du uns den Beamer für den Stand zur Verfügung stellen möchtest?

----------

## trawi

 *Quote:*   

> Verstehe ich richtig, dass du uns den Beamer für den Stand zur Verfügung stellen möchtest?

 

Klar, ist Sinn der Sache. Ich habe zu Weihnachten dem Sonderangebot beim Saturn nicht widerstehen können. Seitdem benutze ich ihn um mir meine Bollywood Filmsammlung anzusehen   :Shocked: 

Das Ding hat 1200 Ansi Lumen, ein Bekannter von mir hat einen mit 2500. Eventuell schaffe ich es ihn, zu überreden für die paar Tage zu tauschen oder ich komme überhaupt mit beiden.

Gibt es schon jemanden der für den 5.1 Sound zuständig ist? Dann würde es sich auszahlen den Stand wieder zusammen mit Xine zu machen.

----------

## nerdbert

 *trawi wrote:*   

> Seitdem benutze ich ihn um mir meine Bollywood Filmsammlung anzusehen  
> 
> 

 

hat da jemand indische Wurzeln?

----------

## Pretanter

bin auch dabei die 20 km  :Razz: 

----------

## trawi

 *nerdbert wrote:*   

> hat da jemand indische Wurzeln?

 

Nein, nicht das ich wüsste? Habe mir aber spaßhalber schon überlegt, ob ich mich nicht nach Bangalore outsourcen soll. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit und macht bei Gelegenheit einen ebuild für KDE auf Hindi.   :Laughing: 

----------

## kollega

hi

dadurch dass unsere firma in KA den hauptsitz hat, werd ich mich da auch sehr gern anschließen. mitfahrgelegenheit kann ich auch bieten.

wie sieht das denn aus mit "aktionen" stellen wir uns vor? sind wir bei gentoo mit dabei oder sind wir einfach nur "besucher"?

greeetz

----------

## Spida

Ich werde wohl auch erscheinen

----------

## dakjo

Darktemplaaa und ich werden auch erscheinen

----------

## amne

Mein Flugticket liegt seit ner Stunde am Küchentisch und sofern ich es nicht dort verliere werde ich auch kommen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tuxedo

Ich bin natürlich auch dabei. Sonst noch Leute aus der Schweiz, die nach Karlsruhe pilgern?

----------

## Lore

Hm, wohn auch hier in KA.

Wie wärs wenn ich mit meinen Camcorder einen kleinen Film über die Linux Tage mit speziellen Blick auf Gentoo drehe?

----------

## Genone

grr, wieso müssen wichtige Meetings immer Montag morgens oder Freitag nachmittags sein ? Sorry, aber für einen halben Tag werd ich wohl nicht nach KA kommen.

----------

## nerdbert

 *trawi wrote:*   

>  *nerdbert wrote:*   hat da jemand indische Wurzeln? 
> 
> Nein, nicht das ich wüsste? 

 

späte Nachfrage: wer Filme aus Bollywood sieht, sollte doch eher vom (Sub-)Kontinent kommen, oder eine außergewöhnliche Vorliebe für Genres haben, oder?

----------

## Lore

Also, am Mittwoch ist es ja soweit.

Wollt mal fragen, wie lang der Gentoo Stand offen hat (bis 18:00 Uhr oder ist auch noch darüber hinaus etwas geplant?).

Sind noch andere Studenten von der Uni KA hier? Vielleicht können wir uns treffen und zusammen hingehen.

----------

## jonasge

Werde am Samstag auf dem LinuxTag sein, braucht ihr noch Hilfe am Samstag?

EDIT: Ist am Samstag Abend noch irgendwo Party angesagt?

Gruß

Jonas

----------

## Lore

Der Thread ist schon wieder irgendwo im Hinterland untergegangen. 

@jonasge

Am Do ist eine Party in einem Schwimmbad (kostet allerdings) und am Fr ist ne offizielle Party. Am Samstag ist nichts geplant, soweit ich weiß, zumindest nicht offiziell.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Lore wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @jonasge
> 
> Am Do ist eine Party in einem Schwimmbad (kostet allerdings) und am Fr ist ne offizielle Party. Am Samstag ist nichts geplant, soweit ich weiß, zumindest nicht offiziell.

 

Am Donnerstag ist auch noch Wiwi-Sommerfest. Nicht, dass ich die Wiwis mag, aber sie veranstalten immer sehr gute Partys  :Smile:  In den Wiwi-Bauten der Uni (nähe Kronenplatz).

----------

## jonasge

WiWI was ist das?

bzw weiß sonst noch einer was am Samstagabend geht, sonst bleibe ich nur von Freitagabend bis Samstag nachmittag in KA.

Gruß

Jonas

----------

## Earthwings

Wirtschaftswissenschaftler

----------

## ian!

Stand steht. Thread sticky.

----------

## amne

Live aus Karlsruhe.

----------

## Inte

Wie wäre es mit einem Live-IRC-Channel vom Linuxtag? Ich war mal so frei und hab #gentoo@linuxtag auf freenode eröffnet. Bestimmt steht da ein Rechner mit X-Chat über den ein paar aktuelle Infos streamen können  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Bin mal gespannt welche bekannten Gesichter ich am Freitag treffe.

----------

## amne

Fotos (momentan von Dienstag und Mittwoch).

----------

## noleti

ach so ein Achtfach-Opteron hätt ich auch gerne  :Very Happy: ... schade das ich nicht nach Karlsruhe kommen kann

----------

## slick

Plane am Sa. mal nach Karlsruhe zu düsen um einfach mal den Entwicklern die Hand zu schütteln. Abfahrt gegen 10-12 Uhr geplant.

Wer aus Raum Köln/Bonn mitfahren möchte bitte schnellstmöglich melden. Habe 3 Plätze zu vergeben. Zuschuß zum Benzin wäre nett, aber nicht Bedingung. Mitfahrer sollten mindestens Passiv-Raucher sein.  :Wink:  Wenn jemand auch mal fahren könnte wäre das OK, bin nicht der Langstrecken-Durchfahr-Typ. Ich plane noch am Samstag (Abend/Nacht) wieder daheim zu sein.

Jemand Interesse?

----------

## amne

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Stand steht. Thread sticky.

 

Stand wieder abgebaut. Thread nicht mehr sticky.  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Uuuhhh. Hat aber lange gedauert der Abbau ....  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Das Ikea Regal war halt nicht so einfach zu zerlegen.  :Wink: 

----------

